# DWC - The Basic 1 Plant Bubbler Bucket Grow



## Goldie

It is best to limit your hydro grow to 1 plant per bucket. 5-gallon buckets are ideal, although experienced growers can manage with 4 or 3-gallon size.

To make each bubbler bucket set-up,you will need:

 a 5-gallon pail with a snug-fitting lid
 some aquarium airline tubing
 a dual outlet aquarium pump
 an aqurium airstone
 an aquarium thermometer
 a weight for the stone ( use a sinker, or anything small and heavy)
 a 2 way valve (or the T that came with the pump) 
 a 6" net pot
 hydro nutrients
 a ppm meter or wand 

Net pots are used in hydroponics cultivation and are found at hydroponic supply stores, or use your imagination & find your own (similar pots can be bought at any dollar store). The pail must be black or another very dark color - if not, wrap several layers of light-blocking tape around it, or spray it black or another very dark color.

Measure your net pot just below the lid, then draw a circle of the same diameter in the middle of the lid. Cut the circle out - carpet knives are a great tool for this. Set the net pot into the hole - it should stop just at the rim.

Fill the pot with clay pellets or another soilless medium. In the side of the bucket,just below the bottom of the lid,cut a small hole for the airline to fit through. (You can also cut the airline hole in the lid, but it will more than likely be in the way when you need to take the lid off for changing the water and nutrients in the bucket) 

Run the airline from your aquarium pump into your two way valve and from your valve (some pumps come with a "T" fitting...this can also be used) in through the hole on the side of the bucket and down into the bottom of the bucket. Then attach your weight & airstone. ( Be sure that you buy a pump that will be able to deliver 500cc's-600cc's/min to your bucket, per gallon of water. This will ensure that the roots are recieving enough oxygen to be able to grow at the maximum rate.) 

Fill the pail with water to appx. 1" below the bottom of the pot (enough to mostly immerse the roots), and hang the aquarium heater inside of the pail.(Be sure that the heater you buy is adequate for the size of your pail). Put the lid on, and plug in the pump & heater. Optimum water temperature is 65-75 degrees.

Put your seedling into the net pot, then gently fill the pot with your medium.

Once your temperature is right, set the lid onto the pail.

Congratulations! You are now a hydro grower!


----------



## cincy boy

Nice Nice :d


----------



## Goldie

Thanks - I don`t often write anything on my own.

Love that avatar - that is so you!


----------



## cincy boy

I changed it again I cant pick a certain one hahaha


----------



## Goldie

Ha ha ha - aren`t they fun? You will find one to stick with soon - or maybe not!


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

any pics available to help out?


----------



## bizzy323

bubonic thats a old post and goldie is gone I believe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl: LMAO  Bizzy


----------



## MP4FREEDOM

hay could u do a sog with a tub kinda simler to the ones the are useing as bubler cloners or what im thinking somthing like one with mother plants and clones (enough to fill the next tray say like 2 other tubs the mothers under 70 watt hps and runn like 16 hours and alternate the ther  2 trays under 1000 watt hps but i would fill one and wait for a munth and fill the other omabe lik 4 in a sqare  and crop every couple weeks or so keep all stands the same in the same tub but u can alter nat that to just a thought mabe ill just go ahade ad tri it after i can get som dam seeds waiting on replys about seeds u guys got any info my faverat was seeds direct and theve been shut down for a while now


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey

pulled 22 Ps this season with different dwc setups, ive got multiple 4 bucket setups and i am upgrading this next season (woohoo) to my two 20 foot shipping containrs handy made by "Gstorm", cant wait!

i will glady take u guys along for the ride if ude like on that one
 i will be going with 5 seperate 6bucket setups, using my new favorite 'recirculating dwc' tek. dwc is the sht if ur a growr with a kindgreen thumb 

here some pics, most of these happen to be on the shity camera, but ive got plenty on the good camera ill post up soon


----------

